# Nick Diaz misses weight!!!!! comes in at 169



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

http://mmamania.com/2008/06/13/elite-xc-weigh-in-results-for-return-of-the-king-on-showtime/

I am pretty sure his fight is at 160, it looks like his opponent missed weight too but maybe they agreed to a catchweight ahead of time.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Nick, stop smoking yourself stupid and start actually paying attention to the fight game.

Wait, there's someone named Dean Lista? Amazing. I also liked the name Bubba McDaniel.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Will people stop hating on Thiago now? Because I don't know what Nick's excuse will be but at least Thiago's was legiminate.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Missing weight is the new black


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I didn't read the article, probably should but... 
You said they agreed to fight each other at a catch weight ahead of time. Maybe this was related to Nick Diaz's surgery?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Why Nick?!?! WHY!!!

Just ridiculous. Isnt he fighting/training fulltime? 
geeze, simply just not professional.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

GMW said:


> I didn't read the article, probably should but...
> You said they agreed to fight each other at a catch weight ahead of time. Maybe this was related to Nick Diaz's surgery?


I was just guessing because I was shocked to see Nick come in nine pounds over.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

GMW said:


> I didn't read the article, probably should but...
> You said they agreed to fight each other at a catch weight ahead of time. Maybe this was related to Nick Diaz's surgery?


Shouldn't be because he had that surgery before his last fight in Dream. I think the fight in Dream may have more to do with it because that wasn't too long ago and he fought at 168 there.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys here's the vid
http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f61/nick-diaz-weighs-169-video-pics-797710/

Nick Diaz came in at 169.5, and the announcer states that they ARE fighting at a catch weight of 168

Nick says there is a 1 pound leeway (didnt know that in catch weights) so he's fighting .5pounds over the catchweight


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Will people stop hating on Thiago now? Because I don't know what Nick's excuse will be but at least Thiago's was legiminate.


Man, what I don't get is why people are defending Thiago Silva.

The guy cheated to cut weight not that long ago, and now you're going to step in and defend him the second time he f*cks up.

The first time a fighter makes a mistake, I'm willing to cut the guy break. The second time, I'm starting to see a pattern, and that's where my patience starts to wear thin.

I'm already through with Thiago, because he doesn't have the skills to beat the top guys in my mind anyway, despite the fact that he's fun to watch.

As for Diaz, the fact that he missed weight by this much is disgusting. He might not lose his job over it, and if he does he probably won't have as much trouble finding work, but he's definitely dropped from my top ten after this.

The fighters that don't take this seriously enough to make weight are seriously f*cking things up, and I have no intention, personally, of being forgiving to any of them. They're dicks for deciding that they can show up out of shape like that.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

The guy on there named Dean Lista, just made me think of someone with some sort of heavy accent trying to pronounce Dean Lister's name.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Man, what I don't get is why people are defending Thiago Silva.
> 
> The guy cheated to cut weight not that long ago, and now you're going to step in and defend him the second time he f*cks up.
> 
> ...


I guess your not willing to give Gina Carano a 7th chance


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow! I cannot wait to here what Nick Diaz has to say about this! I'll hold my judgement until I here his story! Cobbrey only had three pds left to go! I guess when he found out that it was going to be at catch weight he realized that he didn't need to cut weight anymore. More likely he'll get 10% of Diaz purse!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man he was waaaaay over weight. :thumbsdown: I really don't see any reason to be _that_ overweight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It was agreed as a catchweight so I'm pretty sure there is a reason he didn't get past 169. This is what Thiago should've done if you can't make weight don't make your opponent make weight.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Man, what I don't get is why people are defending Thiago Silva.
> 
> The guy cheated to cut weight not that long ago, and now you're going to step in and defend him the second time he f*cks up.
> 
> ...


Well first it is Thiago Alves not Silva(I know you didn't mean too make the mistake but I had to point it out) and how doesn't he have the skills to beat the top guys? He just knocked out two top five welterweights.



bbjd7 said:


> It was agreed as a catchweight so I'm pretty sure there is a reason he didn't get past 169. This is what Thiago should've done if you can't make weight don't make your opponent make weight.


I wondered if Thiago/Matt agreed to a catchweight ahead of time because they announced it right after they got done talking to Matt at the weigh-ins and didn't make Thiago go try and take anymore weight off just a guess though.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Suizida said:


> I guess your not willing to give Gina Carano a 7th chance


No. I'm not.



The Legend said:


> Well first it is Thiago Alves not Silva(I know you didn't mean too make the mistake but I had to point it out) and how doesn't he have the skills to beat the top guys? He just knocked out two top five welterweights.


You think Parisyan is a top five welterweight? Ummm............ I put him behind GSP, Hughes, Fitch, Serra, Sanchez, Koscheck and a half dozen lesser known guys. He's a big name in the UFC, but hardly one of the best.

He couldn't even fight Hughes at 170. We can't call him a legit contender if he's not going to make weight, and we can barely call him a member of the weightclass if he has to take illegal substances to get to weight.

My problem isn't with his fighting ability, though I'm not convinced his wrestling has improved enough to beat anyone who shows up with a gameplan (and Hughes is an idiot for fighting that fight the way he did) and a solid wrestling background.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I wondered if Thiago/Matt agreed to a catchweight ahead of time because they announced it right after they got done talking to Matt at the weigh-ins and didn't make Thiago go try and take anymore weight off just a guess though.


While I highly doubt they did since Hughes made weight.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

You think Parisyan is a top five welterweight? Ummm............ I put him behind GSP, Hughes, Fitch, Serra, Sanchez, Koscheck and a half dozen lesser known guys. He's a big name in the UFC, but hardly one of the best.

He couldn't even fight Hughes at 170. We can't call him a legit contender if he's not going to make weight, and we can barely call him a member of the weightclass if he has to take illegal substances to get to weight.

My problem isn't with his fighting ability, though I'm not convinced his wrestling has improved enough to beat anyone who shows up with a gameplan (and Hughes is an idiot for fighting that fight the way he did) and a solid wrestling background.[/QUOTE]


Ok maybe I went a little overboard but he was boarderline top 5 and was ahead of Sanchez because of Sanchez's losses to Koscheck and Fitch.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Ok maybe I went a little overboard but he was boarderline top 5 and was ahead of Sanchez because of Sanchez's losses to Koscheck and Fitch.


He lost to Sanchez. So he's behind Sanchez.

I don't think Parisyan could beat any of the guys you mentioned, and while Sanchez lost to them, it wasn't like he got killed (especially in that fight with Fitch).

I still consider Sanchez better than Parisyan, despite the losses. His wins over Joe Diesel and Karo were very impressive to me. I also think he's better than Thiago because, like I've pointed out, two of the fights Thiago has won haven't really been wins.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

why isnt it on cbs???


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> It was agreed as a catchweight so I'm pretty sure there is a reason he didn't get past 169. This is what Thiago should've done if you can't make weight don't make your opponent make weight.


Thiago did do that!



> “*I called my manager, Mr. Dan Lambert, and I told him to call Joe Silva and everything, to ask permission so I could take a cortisone shot, that was pretty much it. I couldn’t do anything for three days, so my weight got really heavy,” Alves commented.* “I couldn’t work out. When you take a cortisone shot, you kind of hold water in your body, and I was doing fine, but the last four pounds I couldn’t make it, I couldn’t do it. I sat in the sauna; it was really bad. I apologize to the UFC, I apologize to all my fans.”
> 
> Despite Alves’ willingness to battle through the pain to make the fight happen, his doctors actually advised against his participation in the bout because of the severely sprained ankle.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

wow that is just ridiculous


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Man, what I don't get is why people are defending Thiago Silva.
> 
> The guy cheated to cut weight not that long ago, and now you're going to step in and defend him the second time he f*cks up.
> 
> ...


this would coincide completely with my opinion...:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

IronMan said:


> He lost to Sanchez. So he's behind Sanchez.
> 
> I don't think Parisyan could beat any of the guys you mentioned, and while Sanchez lost to them, it wasn't like he got killed (especially in that fight with Fitch).
> 
> I still consider Sanchez better than Parisyan, despite the losses. His wins over Joe Diesel and Karo were very impressive to me. I also think he's better than Thiago because, like I've pointed out, two of the fights Thiago has won haven't really been wins.


sanchez was also sick for one of thoe fights and he beat Karo because he overwhelmed him with shear determination...thata boy Diego......:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Thiago did do that!


He asked the UFC if he could take a cortisone shot not about the fight being catchweight.

It never said anywhere in that article that he told the UFC he wasn't going to make weight.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

IronMan said:


> You think Parisyan is a top five welterweight? Ummm............ I put him behind GSP, Hughes, Fitch, Serra, Sanchez, Koscheck and a half dozen lesser known guys. He's a big name in the UFC, but hardly one of the best.





IronMan said:


> He lost to Sanchez. So he's behind Sanchez.
> 
> I don't think Parisyan could beat any of the guys you mentioned, and while Sanchez lost to them, it wasn't like he got killed (especially in that fight with Fitch).


You're forgetting that Karo beat Serra. He's definitely a top 5 welterweight in the UFC, not overall though.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> You're forgetting that Karo beat Serra. He's definitely a top 5 welterweight in the UFC, not overall though.


he still wouldn't be in the top 5 and i'd still put Serra ahead of him.... Fitch, GSP, Hughes, Koscheck, Diego, Alves, Serra and Swick are all defintly above him, thats 8 right there.....he isn't even in the top 10 if your talking about out of the ufc.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm confused. I haven't been watching MMA long at all and I don't practice it (but would love to) but people are blowing up when others are not cutting weight. Yeah I can understand it's a responsibility as a fighter but I don't see how 5 pounds or a little more can be such a huge deal. Did anyone see Cro-Cop beat Bob Sapp? I would LOVE for someone to explain to me so I can understand because obviously I don't as I'm the only one here who feels this way.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cutting weight is a draining process. When one fighter cuts weight and the other one doesn't it puts the one who didn't at an advantage in most cases.

At HW most people don't cut weight at all so it has less of an effect. Also Cro Cop vs Sapp was a K-1 Fight.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

JoshKnows46 said:


> he still wouldn't be in the top 5 and i'd still put Serra ahead of him.... Fitch, GSP, Hughes, Koscheck, Diego, Alves, Serra and Swick are all defintly above him, thats 8 right there.....he isn't even in the top 10 if your talking about out of the ufc.


How can you put Serra ahead, when he LOST to Karo? I don't get how you can place Swick in that list either, sure he beat Marcus Davis, but he hasn't done enough to earn a spot in the top 5.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope this gets him a suspension, he needs to get his priorities in order. And no, just because three prominent fighters have missed weight in the last year does not mean it is all of a sudden okay to do it.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> How can you put Serra ahead, when he LOST to Karo? I don't get how you can place Swick in that list either, sure he beat Marcus Davis, but he hasn't done enough to earn a spot in the top 5.


swick isn't in the top 5, I said he's ahead of karo in the ufc....swick just beat a guy on a 11 fight win streak, a guy that had to be close to a title shot....swick is undefeated at welterwieght. 

even if you think karo should be ahead of swick and serra...that still leaves Fitch, GSP, Hughes, Koscheck, Diego, and Alves, 6 guys ahead of him. What 2 guys do you take out that list and put karo ahead of?????...No way Karo is top 5 in the ufc, and he isn't top 10 overall.

Serra's ahead because that fight with karo was 3 years ago, and becuase he beat chris lytle, and GSp, and he was the welterwieght champion not to long ago, something karo has never been, that put him in the top 5, losing one fight in the ufc to GSP doesn't drop you from #1 welterwieght in the ufc striaght to #8 and under karo, expecially when karo just lost to alves.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

he probably just had the muchies


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I just read on bloodyelbow that Nick supposedly swallowed Salt Water and that is what didn't allow him to make weight. Here is the link: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/6/14/552074/cesar-gracie-follows-up-on


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I just read on bloodyelbow that Nick supposedly swallowed Salt Water and that is what didn't allow him to make weight. Here is the link: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/6/14/552074/cesar-gracie-follows-up-on


Ummm... I like Cesar Gracie and I don't think he's stupid, but if I didn't know the guy, this statement might make me think that.

You don't have trouble cutting *NINE POUNDS*because you swallowed salt water. It we were talking about two or three pounds, that'd be fine. We're not. This isn't a trivial issue.

Personally, I've heard that Nick Diaz likes to smoke weed, and I know that when you smoke weed, you get the munchies, and when you get the munchies, you eat foods that people shouldn't eat when their training. (and volumes of food that you shouldn't eat when you're training)

I think that's a little more likely to cause a nine pound issue.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It's possible Nick swallowed salt water knew he couldn't make weight so he told Elite XC and stopped cutting weight.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Ummm... I like Cesar Gracie and I don't think he's stupid, but if I didn't know the guy, this statement might make me think that.
> 
> You don't have trouble cutting *NINE POUNDS*because you swallowed salt water. It we were talking about two or three pounds, that'd be fine. We're not. This isn't a trivial issue.
> 
> ...


Whoa... hold on a sec... 

Dont be blamin innocent WEED 

This is simply Nick being unprofessional... the fact that he smokes weed is irrelevant IMHO.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

This my sound like a stupid question but how exactly can salt water effect your weight cutting?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Ummm... I like Cesar Gracie and I don't think he's stupid, but if I didn't know the guy, this statement might make me think that.
> 
> You don't have trouble cutting *NINE POUNDS*because you swallowed salt water. It we were talking about two or three pounds, that'd be fine. We're not. This isn't a trivial issue.
> 
> ...


I smoke tons of pot and I dont get the munchies...maybe i'm wierd but i've blazed for a while and maybe you dont get the munchies over time....I doubt that though. Dont sway from my diet and dont let it stop me running or working my cardio really hard....:dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> It's possible Nick swallowed salt water knew he couldn't make weight so he told Elite XC and stopped cutting weight.


Yeah he did I should of mentioned that my bad it said that they stopped because they knew if he cut more that Nick would of been worn out.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I thought so.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea I thought so.


yeah but isnt the point thathe stopped cutting weight cuz he swallowed salt water? If thats the case thats still a pretty shitty way to be a pro fighter..???:dunno:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> This my sound like a stupid question but how exactly can salt water effect your weight cutting?


Excess salt in the body maybe, but I really don't see how, barring enormous amounts, unless the water was so filthy he got mildly poisoned. I really don't know.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No you can't lose water weight when you drink salt water. He honestly wouldn't be able to cut down to 160 if he had drank Salt Water. Now He could've made it to maybe 164 but he probably would've been dead tired.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> No you can't lose water weight when you drink salt water. He honestly wouldn't be able to cut down to 160 if he had drank Salt Water. Now He could've made it to maybe 164 but he probably would've been dead tired.


He would of had to drink a lot. 
The amount you drink swimmingly normally, or even an entire mouth full, would not affect him unless it was a few days before, and even then, it wouldn't be 9 pounds.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

JoshKnows46 said:


> swick isn't in the top 5, I said he's ahead of karo in the ufc....swick just beat a guy on a 11 fight win streak, a guy that had to be close to a title shot....swick is undefeated at welterwieght.


Sorry, I misread what you said. I still wouldn't put him ahead of Karo though, seeing as Karo has more wins over tough WW fighters, including the former WW champ of the world.



JoshKnows46 said:


> even if you think karo should be ahead of swick and serra...that still leaves Fitch, GSP, Hughes, Koscheck, Diego, and Alves, 6 guys ahead of him. What 2 guys do you take out that list and put karo ahead of?????...No way Karo is top 5 in the ufc, and he isn't top 10 overall.


He's still ranked in the top 10, at #10 according to MMAWeekly.com. :dunno:



JoshKnows46 said:


> Serra's ahead because that fight with karo was 3 years ago


A win is a win. :dunno:



JoshKnows46 said:


> and becuase he beat chris lytle


So has Karo. 



JoshKnows46 said:


> and GSp and he was the welterwieght champion not to long ago, something karo has never been, that put him in the top 5, losing one fight in the ufc to GSP doesn't drop you from #1 welterwieght in the ufc striaght to #8 and under karo, expecially when karo just lost to alves.


Serra has dropped out of the top 5 from simply losing to GSP, just as quickly as he jumped into the top 5 from beating GSP. I wouldn't use his stint as "champion" over Karo either, you don't earn a title shot by just beating Chris Lytle.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Sorry, I misread what you said. I still wouldn't put him ahead of Karo though, seeing as Karo has more wins over tough WW fighters, including the former WW champ of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can not put him in the top 5, even without swick or serra...how could you?? who would you take out the top 5? Fitch, Alves, GSP, Hughes, koscheck, Sanchez...pick 2, you can't.

I know a wins a win, but things change over 3 years...he beat GSP for a title, so he moved to #1 in the UFC, he needs to lose more than one fight against GSP, to move below Karo who isn't in the top 5, and who recently lost to Alves.

Karo is more of a topnotch gatekeeper...he can't beat anyone in the top 5-7 in the ufc at welterwieght.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I just read on bloodyelbow that Nick supposedly swallowed Salt Water and that is what didn't allow him to make weight. Here is the link: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/6/14/552074/cesar-gracie-follows-up-on


That is the biggest load of CRAP I think I've ever heard.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

cplmac said:


> That is the biggest load of CRAP I think I've ever heard.


the salt makes you store water....:thumbsup: just kinda unprofessional...how much does he makedoin the triatholons??


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

attention said:


> Whoa... hold on a sec...
> 
> Dont be blamin innocent WEED
> 
> This is simply Nick being unprofessional... the fact that he smokes weed is irrelevant IMHO.


Really?

I mean, I don't care that he smokes weed, legally speaking. I'm all for legalization.

Still, it's not professional as an athlete.



coldcall420 said:


> I smoke tons of pot and I dont get the munchies...maybe i'm wierd but i've blazed for a while and maybe you dont get the munchies over time....I doubt that though. Dont sway from my diet and dont let it stop me running or working my cardio really hard....:dunno:


It affects different people different ways. What can I say?

It was a joke.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

IronMan said:


> It was a joke.


Diaz' career is the joke, at least that's how he treats it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

cplmac said:


> Diaz' career is the joke, at least that's how he treats it.


I think blaming the guy that gets robbed by a shitty Csac call, for using a drug that a large portion of the US feels should be legal, is just stupid. 

Especially the way the CSAC justified it. "he felt less pain because the THC in his system"... What a crock of shit.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

cplmac said:


> Diaz' career is the joke, at least that's how he treats it.





Davisty69 said:


> I think blaming the guy that gets robbed by a shitty Csac call, for using a drug that a large portion of the US feels should be legal, is just stupid.
> 
> Especially the way the CSAC justified it. "he felt less pain because the THC in his system"... What a crock of shit.


Ummm... both statements are valid.

Diaz's career is a joke for plenty of reasons.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I think blaming the guy that gets robbed by a shitty Csac call, for using a drug that a large portion of the US feels should be legal, is just stupid.


Okay I'll lay this out, he is a "professional" athlete. There are strict rules that govern professional athletes, these rules are public and have been in place for decades. On a side note, the drug in question is not only not allowed under the rules governing professional fighters, they are not allowed under the laws governing the general public. So not only was his violation against the rules, it is against the law. Again the logic that something a "small" portion of the general population does somehow changes the fact that it is illegal and against the rules is flawed at best. It is illegal to drive without your seatbelt on, if I get pulled over for not wearing one the ticket I get is still valid whether the law is BS or not.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Man, what I don't get is why people are defending Thiago Silva.
> 
> The guy cheated to cut weight not that long ago, and now you're going to step in and defend him the second time he f*cks up.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken Diaz' fight was set at a catch weight of 168 lb BEFORE the weigh ins, and with the 1 lb allowance technically Diaz was only over by .5 lb which isn't really THAT disgusting..


----------

